# "Soundtrack" Music



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so just watching Paul Daltons latest video of the "engine out Porsche Carrera" detail... And I got thinking about the music he uses....

I've also noticed the same on his past videos, some of VXR Marcs and other people that make detailing videos... Where do you get these types of tunes from? Instead of using some dance/hip-hop music they may put a viewer off, I find that this kind of intsrumental music works really well, but wouldn't have a clue where to look, or what artists to check out....

Any help would be great,

Cheers,

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Depends what type of tunes you want, im not really a fan of that trancy stuff some people use, i just use tracks i like and be done with it 

Beatport is a good place to start, but remember its not really aloud, you should buy royalty free music if you want to use it in promotional videos  or get permission.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella... I've experimented with videos lately, and just used tracks I like, but not everyone is into UKHH, old school hip hop etc.... The stuff I've seen Paul and other people (even stuff not detailing related) seems, well, "neutral"..... The music feels as though it has no influence on the viewer what-so-ever if that makes sense


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

another, possibly free and definitely legal alternative would be to contact unsigned bands that you like the sound of, through facebook/myspace etc and ask if you could use a track in return for a link to their site and a credit at the end of the video. most unsigned bands would be up for that, but you will come across the odd **** that thinks he's the next Robbie Williams.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to bump again.... 

I've been asking around for local bands etc to share their music, in exchange to link exchange and full accreditation. I've also been looking online for albums, but the only "relaxing" ones I've found are the kind you'd have in a spa, or massage parlour or somewhere.....

Really want to good music. You know, the type you see on Top Gear and other TV programs when they show video montages etc......

Suggestions?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You will need to look for royalty free music sites, but your going to pay anywhere between 7.99 -50.00 + for the right to use it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers dude... Is there anything you suggest? I know you said you go with what you like, but TBH, my taste in music isn't really appreciated by the masses (Nas, Roots Manuva, Dead Prez, all sorts of hip hop basically, and not charty stuff).... So I've been resorting to classics etc....

What I want really is something with very few words (or full instrumental) and will please everyone....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You want ultra relaxing???? Check out Dark Ambient & all its sub styles :thumb:

Full instrumental guarenteed  Even if its a bit on the scary side for some. :devil:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

not ultra relaxing. Just something nice, bit of a beat, but not too dancy..... god knows TBH! I'll keep scouting around as all I have that are instrumentals is Roots Manuva's album - Dub Come Save Me, and a few other tracks that have been dubbed (Jurrasic 5 - Action Satisfaction)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I have the music for pauls konzeg (my nickname for the car) 

Spoke to the man that compossed the music


----------

